

Why Microsoft is calling Windows 10 'the last version of Windows' - sdabdoub
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/7/8568473/windows-10-last-version-of-windows

======
dragontamer
Except it was extremely useful for Windows's platforms to be numbered and
enumerated.

Windows XP -> Windows Vista was a major bump for example, as was Windows
Vista->7\. Windows 7 to 8 was a huge jump when you consider the (mostly
failed) WinRT runtime that was bolted on... but even from a runtime point-of-
view, there are new low-level APIs like Winsock support for Websockets.

Calling Windows 10 the 'last version' makes me worried that Windows will
become more fragmented like Linux. Sure, everyone is "running Linux" but the
phrase is utterly meaningless. You don't know if your programs need to be
coded with init.d scripts, or systemd scrypts... whether you can rely on
libxml or even GLIBC vs uClibc (ie: "Android" vs typical desktop Linux)

Windows 10 will have DirectX12 for example. But when will the next version of
DirectX come out? What will it look like? What will its deployment schedule be
like? Is Microsoft going to continue supporting DirectX9 in the future? DX10?
DX11?

That's just one of the many questions developers will have, and I predict that
we will be left confused in the wake without version numbers.

